# Kurze Feeder + Rolle für kleinere Fließgewässer



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Juli 2018)

Hi Leute,


suche eine kurze, ca 2,40-2,70m, Feederrute und dazu eine passende Rolle. Muss nichts Wildes sein, sollte aber gute Qualität haben. Futterkörbe werden nicht schwer sein, also WG bis 80g sollte locker reichen.


Preisbereich für Rute und Rolle zusammen so ca 100-150 Euro.




Danke im Voraus!#h


----------



## Leech (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurze Feeder + Rolle für kleinere Fließgewässer*

Shimano hat eine Commercial Rute im Programm.
 Die Force Master Feeder kriegt bis zu 70gramm raus, ist aber im kleinsten Modell 3,00 Meter lang. Aber eine sehr schöne Rute für ihr Geld (um bei 35 Euro). Alles andere in der Größe von 2,40 -2,70 sind gefühlt eher so Winklepicker-Ruten, die ich kenne - und die gehen bis max. 55 Gramm hoch.
Die Sänger Specialist Picker kriegt auch noch 60 Gramm hin, bei 2,40-2,70.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurze Feeder + Rolle für kleinere Fließgewässer*

Danke für deine Antwort!


60 Gramm reichen.
Taugt die Sänger denn? Muss kein High-End sein, sollte aber bei gutem Umgang schon ne Weile halten.


Welche Rolle würde dazu passen?


----------



## Leech (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurze Feeder + Rolle für kleinere Fließgewässer*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort!
> 
> 
> 60 Gramm reichen.
> ...




Ich hatte die Sänger selbst nie in der Hand.
(Habe aus der Specialist-Reihe die Heavy Match. Ist ne tolle Rute fürs Geld.)
Meine Picker-Ruten sind max. bis 40 Gramm belastbar. Ich wusste nur, dass das Modell noch existiert und wollte dir das mitteilen. 

 Mit was für Fischen ist denn in deinem Fließgewässer zu rechnen? Davon ist abhängig was für eine Rolle man dranhängt.
Mit Freilauf - ohne Freilauf?
Ohne Freilauf machst du mit einer Abu Garcia Cardinal SX Rolle keinen Fehler. 

Mit Freilauf könntest du eine WFT Outliner 3000 nehmen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurze Feeder + Rolle für kleinere Fließgewässer*

Große Rotaugen, Brassen, Döbel (habe schon handlange gefangen) und Brassen denke ich jetzt mal. Bin noch nicht so oft stippen gewesen am Fluss, aber fette Rotaugen sind auf jeden Fall da.


Freilauf brauche ich fürs Feedern nicht. Etwas Luft nach oben ist immer gut, falls doch mal nen dicker Karpfen einsteigt.


----------



## Leech (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurze Feeder + Rolle für kleinere Fließgewässer*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Große Rotaugen, Brassen, Döbel (habe schon handlange gefangen) und Brassen denke ich jetzt mal. Bin noch nicht so oft stippen gewesen am Fluss, aber fette Rotaugen sind auf jeden Fall da




Habe dir ein paar Möglichkeiten in den vorherigen Post editiert.
Die Abu Garcia Cardinal SX habe ich in 10er Größe an einer leichten Winklepicker...wenn du dort auf 20er oder 30er Größe gehst, sollte das eigtl reichen.
Wenn du eine mit Freilauf willst, müsste man dort nach Modellen schauen. Aber ob das nötig tut.... #c


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurze Feeder + Rolle für kleinere Fließgewässer*

Klasse, danke dir vielmals! 
Werde mir die Teile mal anschauen.


Falls sonst noch jemand Empfehlungen hat, gerne!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurze Feeder + Rolle für kleinere Fließgewässer*

Sry eine Frage noch. Welche Mono könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Denke so 0,2-0,25 sollte passen um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen. Sie sollte nicht zu steif sein und eine gewissen Abriebfestigkeit aufweisen. Es besteht durchaus die Gefahr, dass die Fische unter überhängende Bäume ziehen oder sich in Schilfkanten verflüchtigen.

 Was könnt ihr für solche Einsatzzwecke empfehlen?


 @Leech: Nochmal danke für die Empfehlung! Das ist ja ein richtiger Preis-Leistungskracher die Kombi!! Ich schau mal, ob ich die Sachen bei mir im Offi finde .


Kann mir da vielleicht jemand noch die Kombi absegnen? Ich will Leech seine Empfehlungen nicht in Frage stellen, aber bei günstigen Sachen frage ich lieber zweimal.
Nimms mir bitte nicht übel leech


----------



## Leech (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurze Feeder + Rolle für kleinere Fließgewässer*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> @Leech: Nochmal danke für die Empfehlung! Das ist ja ein richtiger Preis-Leistungskracher die Kombi!! Ich schau mal, ob ich die Sachen bei mir im Offi finde .
> 
> 
> Kann mir da vielleicht jemand noch die Kombi absegnen? Ich will Leech seine Empfehlungen nicht in Frage stellen, aber bei günstigen Sachen frage ich lieber zweimal.
> Nimms mir bitte nicht übel leech




Ja. Keine Ursache. Wie gesagt - zu der Rute kann ich kaum was sagen, nur eben, dass eine andere Rute aus der Specialist Serie bei mir einwandfrei läuft.
Und für den Preis hab ich gedacht, poste ich zumindest die Idee mal.



Und die Abu Garcia Cardinal SX Rolle läuft bei mir halt ewig sauber durch.
Wenn du Glück hast, kannst du mal nach der Cardinal STX schauen, die ist sogar nochmal genialer. Ist wie die SX, aber nochmal qualitativ aufgewertet.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurze Feeder + Rolle für kleinere Fließgewässer*

Die Cardinals gibts ja im Netz günstig 
Mal beim Offi gucken


----------



## nostradamus (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurze Feeder + Rolle für kleinere Fließgewässer*

hi
ich habe mir für ähnliche sachen die (3,90m) King Feeder Multi-Length 60g gekauft. Man kann sie in 2 Längen fischen und das finde ich genial! Momentan im abverkauf und daher genialer preis! 



Gibt glaube auch noch mit mehr wurfgewicht.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurze Feeder + Rolle für kleinere Fließgewässer*

Auch dir danke für den Tipp!


Allerdings sind mir 95 eigentlich zu viel für mein Vorhaben. Soo oft werde ich am Fluss nicht pickern. Für alles andere habe ich meine Triana Black Star.


Und unter 3,30m komme ich leider mit der King Feeder nicht


----------



## nostradamus (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurze Feeder + Rolle für kleinere Fließgewässer*

kein ding! Wie gesagt die Fische ich momentan selber und bin angetan! 

Muss auch dazu sagen, dass es eine von sehr vielen Feederruten ist ....


----------



## Leech (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurze Feeder + Rolle für kleinere Fließgewässer*

Habe das hier noch gefunden:
https://www.gerlinger.de/balzer-mk-adventure-light-feeder-pose-sbiro


Ist aber auch wieder über drei Meter und somit nicht im Rahmen von dem, was du suchst.

Oder diese hier:
https://www.gerlinger.de/balzer-mk-adventure-heavy-picker-zander




 Die passt tatsächlich von den Maßen her (5 cm drüber...) und auch vom Wurfgewicht.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurze Feeder + Rolle für kleinere Fließgewässer*

Ich fahr die Tage mal zu meinem Offi und schau, welche er von den hier empfohlenen zum Begrabbeln da hat.


----------



## Semmelmehl (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurze Feeder + Rolle für kleinere Fließgewässer*

Zu den Ruten:
 - Hab / hatte mehrere Sänger im Einsatz .. so richtig überzeugen konnten die mich nicht. Musste auch fast jede Rute einmal zurück schicken, weil die Probleme mit den Ringen hatten.

 - Schnur: für dein Vorhaben reicht ne 0.25er locker aus ... damit drillst du zur Not auch mal nen 10 Pfund Karpfen => mich hat Climax überzeugt ... da gibt's eine Karpfenschnur in 0,25 ... mit der hatte ich noch nie Probleme


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurze Feeder + Rolle für kleinere Fließgewässer*

Hm ok...Dann wohl bei der Rute beim Offi beraten lassen. Habe zwei sehr gute Läden in unmittelbarer Nähe


----------



## MarcinD (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurze Feeder + Rolle für kleinere Fließgewässer*

Also meine Empfehlung passt jetzt nicht zu 100%, weil die Rutenlänge nicht passt und die Rolle Freilauf hat. 

Aber ich finde die Korum Ruten super. Hab 2 davon. 3,6 m mit 45gr. und 60gr.

Die gibt es aber nur in 10 FT / 3 m.
https://pro-fishing.de/feederruten/27464-korum-feederrute-10-ft-5055977443294.html

Dazu würde ich eine Okuma Longbow XT in Größe 640 nehmen.
Freilauf hat für mich beim Feedern den Vorteil, dass man auch mal ruhig pinkeln gehen kann ohne Angst um die Rute zu haben. 

Solltest Du also in Deiner Range nicht fündig werden, kannst Dir die mal anschauen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurze Feeder + Rolle für kleinere Fließgewässer*

Wie klein ist dieser Fluss?

80 Gramm Wurfgewicht ist für solche Gewässer einfach mal 100 Level zu schwer und Feedern in Flüsschen kaum breiter als 10 Meter ist fast schon Sinnfrei.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurze Feeder + Rolle für kleinere Fließgewässer*

Das Theater mit der Reklamiererei kann ich nur bestätigen,
allerdings trat das bisher immer nur bei einem Shopbetreiber
auf und es waren auch nicht nur Sängerruten.

Die "Hirschgeweih" Commercial Kings gibt es derzeit für um
die 50.00-55.00€. Wenn der Blank nicht gerade Bleistiftstärke
haben muss reicht aber meiner Meinung nach auch ne Dam oder die
vom großen schwarzen Vogel.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurze Feeder + Rolle für kleinere Fließgewässer*



Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Die "Hirschgeweih" Commercial Kings gibt es derzeit für um
> die 50.00-55.00€. Wenn der Blank nicht gerade Bleistiftstärke
> haben muss reicht aber meiner Meinung nach auch ne Dam oder die
> vom großen schwarzen Vogel.



Und genau diese Funktionieren am kleinen Fluss der geringen Länge wegen NICHT. Du kannst nicht nach vorne werfen, sondern Strom ab. Beim Drill schieben sich die Fische an die Uferseiten, mit einer Commercial bedeutet das:

Du keine Kontrolle, dir fehlt der Winkel. Döbel und große Brassen rammeln sich dann fest, dir fehlt das Rückgrad. Die Rute muss definitiv 3,00 Meter haben bis 3,30 Meter, wenn das Ding dicht bewachsen ist.

Sonst kann man hinterherlaufen geht aber nicht überall. Ne Bombrod kommt hin oder diverse Karpfenpicker in 3 Meter länge mit Spitzenaktion.

Ausdrillen geht am Pool, in kleinen Flüssen ist das nen Ritt auf der Rasierklinge.


----------



## Andal (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurze Feeder + Rolle für kleinere Fließgewässer*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wie klein ist dieser Fluss?
> 
> 80 Gramm Wurfgewicht ist für solche Gewässer einfach mal 100 Level zu schwer und Feedern in Flüsschen kaum breiter als 10 Meter ist fast schon Sinnfrei.



Zuspruch!

Hier reicht eine deutlich leichtere Rute (Picker...) und ein Ballmaker völlig aus. Mit ordinärem Blei fischen und von Hand, oder per Zwille kleine Portionen füttern.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurze Feeder + Rolle für kleinere Fließgewässer*



Andal schrieb:


> Zuspruch!
> 
> Hier reicht eine deutlich leichtere Rute (Picker...) und ein Ballmaker völlig aus. Mit ordinärem Blei fischen und von Hand, oder per Zwille kleine Portionen füttern.



Jop. Das Quer werfen mit schweren Körben bei schmalen Flüssen kann auch mal im Busch enden, viel Spielraum hat man nicht. Nimmt man leichte Unterarmwürfe und pendelt das Blei auf 5m bis 10m Stromab, kommt man viel besser klar.

Je nach Fluss kann die Rute anders sein. Beispielsweise ungeschnittene Ufer, viel Schilf und Holz im Wasser, in Teilen auch Seeroen, die Rute muss mehr Robustheit mitbringen. Karpfen/Döbel/Alande und große Brassen machen sonst echt viele Probleme:







Jetzt gerade Frisch geschnitten, da gehen leichte Rute, die Ufer sind frei, kaum was im Wasser, der Unterschied ist merkbar, das Gerät wird leichter.






Die goldene Mitte ist für mich ne Rute in der goldenen Mitte. 3 Meter lang, Wurfgewicht 30 Gramm bis 50 Gramm, nicht zu Parabol, eher Spitzenaktion.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurze Feeder + Rolle für kleinere Fließgewässer*

@FF Wo Du gerade die C-Bombs erwähnt hast: Haben die alle keine Ringeinlagen ? Ich habe hier zwei aus 2015?,und da sind durchgehend keine drin.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurze Feeder + Rolle für kleinere Fließgewässer*



Drehrumbum schrieb:


> @FF Wo Du gerade die C-Bombs erwähnt hast: Haben die alle keine Ringeinlagen ? Ich habe hier zwei aus 2015?,und da sind durchgehend keine drin.



Das ist von der Bombrod, dem großen Karpfenpicker die Spitze. Das Ding nehme ich auch für die Elbe, die Glasspitzen sind aber eher solalala, geben zuviel nach, ansonsten Klasse. Der Durchmesser der Ringeinlagen ist ungefähr das Doppelte der normalen Standardspitzen bei fast allen Feederruten.

Beim kleinen Karpfenpicker genauso. Haben beide identische Spitzen im Durchmesser der Einlagen. Einschübe sind glaube ich aber unterschiedlich...Wie immer. |uhoh:|supergri|supergri







E:

Ich hab kleine Ringeinlagen gelesen, anstelle keiner. Sorry!

Carp-Picker 2017er Version hat ebenfalls keine Ringeinlagen (stört mich nicht). Die große Version in 3m hat welche.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurze Feeder + Rolle für kleinere Fließgewässer*

Ungefähr so wie dein Fluss Christoph. So sind die auch hier. Hab grad nur so Spaß am Feedern das ich überall feedern will .

Ja dann meinetwegen ne längere wenn ihr meint das sei sinniger. Dann bin ich mal für alles offen. Möchte meine Triana auch nicht dauerhaft überall mitnehmen. War damals meine erste teure Rute und die will ich bissl schonen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurze Feeder + Rolle für kleinere Fließgewässer*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ungefähr so wie dein Fluss Christoph. So sind die auch hier. Hab grad nur so Spaß am Feedern das ich überall feedern will .
> 
> Ja dann meinetwegen ne längere wenn ihr meint das sei sinniger. Dann bin ich mal für alles offen. Möchte meine Triana auch nicht dauerhaft überall mitnehmen. War damals meine erste teure Rute und die will ich bissl schonen



Ich hab mich mal zum Feedern an den kleinen Fluss gesetzt, das Werfen ist halt Sinnfrei. Du kannst nicht nach vorne, weil halt keine Breite. Bleibt nur Stromabwerfen. Jetzt kann aber der Winkel bescheiden sein und einmal falsch werfen, liegt der Korb auf dem Acker. Noch dazu sitzt man mit Blick zum anderen Ufer, die Rute wird geradeaus gelegt, um den Biss nach linksweg zu sehen, die Fische ziehen meist mit der Strömung. Daher wirfst du immer eingedreht, was enorm Genauigkeit nimmt.

Diese Gewässer sind meist auch nicht sehr Tief, in der Regel 1,00 Meter. Die Strömung ist schwach, nen Tellerblei von 10g liegt felsenfest, bei Niedrigwasser reichen schon 5 Gramm.

Der Knackpunkt sind die Ufer, da steht teils richtig hart Schilf drin oder Unrat/Totholz. Eine kurze Rute drückt den Fisch quasi im Drill durch den Winkel an deine Uferseite. Am Ende MUSST du aufstehen und zum Keschern hinlaufen, sonst ziehst du ihn immer weiter in "Was auch immer Rein". Ist mir bei Döbeln und Brassen schon so ergangen.

Ich hatte echt nur Glück beim Fischen mit Pickern, weil bisher alle Fische gelandet werden konnten. Steigt dir so ein Döbel aus, verfluchst du Rutenempfehlungen ala 210 Zentimeter für das Flüsschen. 






Mit 2,4m Rute war das alles nicht so Pralle, mit 2,7m hatte ich das Gefühl, das es nicht ganz reicht. 3 Meter sind daher wahrscheinlich ideal. Nur wenn ich gerade zum Fluss im Wasser sitze nehme ich kurze Ruten. Ich habe aber auch nur 2 Stellen wo ich mich direkt reinsetzen kann.

Such dir nen Stock in 3m mit 50g Wurfgewicht, das sollte viel Helfen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurze Feeder + Rolle für kleinere Fließgewässer*

Ok dann mache ich es so. Hast du da ne gute und günstige Empfehlung? Mit was fischt du?

Andererseits ist es vollkommen hohl... Meine Triana wäre dafür eigentlich wie geschaffen. 3m und sehr fein weil halt auch Picker. 
Vielleicht sollte ich mir dann eher ne stärkere anschaffen für die Seen... So 80-100g WG und die Triana dann für Fluss...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurze Feeder + Rolle für kleinere Fließgewässer*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ok dann mache ich es so. Hast du da ne gute und günstige Empfehlung? Mit was fischt du?



Puuuh, das kommt ja immer auf den Zielfisch an und was ich so vorhabe. 

https://www.angelsport.de/browning-black-magic-c-picker-ii-zielfischrute_0183913.html

Die 2,5m lange Version, wenn ich frei Drillen kann auf bessere Flussfische wie Brassen/Döbel. 

Die 3,0m Version wenn ich mehr Druck brauchen und dem Winkel wegen bei starkem Bewuchs. 

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/browning-commercial-king-ii-wand.html

Die 2,7m lange Wand XL auf kleinere und mittlere Weißfische. Die Rute ist sehr fein, leicht und schnell. Auf Ükel, Rotaugen, Rotfedern, alles was bis 30cm geht. Klar Drillt man damit auch große Fische aus. Aber Nachdruck ist da nur begrenzt Möglich, das Blank ist schneller am Limit und dann macht der Fisch mal ne Fahrt. 

Ist aber vollkommen IO. wenn du wirklich Platz hast. Wirft maximal 40 Gramm Brutto (gefüllter Korb). Ist quasi ne Ultra-Light Feeder, bzw. nen schwerer Picker.

Die Bomb in 3m ist nen Klasse Allrounder für alles, der kurze Picker/Wand eher für Nahdistanz.



> Seen... So 80-100g WG und die Triana dann für Fluss...



Dann die die Bombrod in 3m länger mit 89g Wurfgewicht, damit kannst du fast alles Abdecken. Klar, im Rhein in der Fahrrinne gehts nicht, für viiiiiiiiiiiiiile Dinge aber dein bester Kumpel.

Ideal für den kleinen Fluss dürfte die hier sein:

https://www.angelsport.de/browning-argon-feeder-rute_0180432.html

Steht auf meinem Zettel, ist demnächst dran. Jetzt kommen erstmal 2 neue Matchruten.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurze Feeder + Rolle für kleinere Fließgewässer*

Welche Bombrod meinst du?


----------



## nostradamus (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurze Feeder + Rolle für kleinere Fließgewässer*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Carp-Picker 2017er Version hat ebenfalls keine Ringeinlagen (stört mich nicht). Die große Version in 3m hat welche.




hi,
meine zwei haben auch keine einlagen und mich stört es auch nicht. setze sie eh nur vom boot aus ein und was nicht dran ist, kann nicht kaputt gehen :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurze Feeder + Rolle für kleinere Fließgewässer*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Welche Bombrod meinst du?



Link Nummer 1, die Rute in 3 Meter mit 80g Wurfgewicht.


----------



## Leech (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurze Feeder + Rolle für kleinere Fließgewässer*

Immerhin schein ich mit der Richtung (Tendenz zu Picker) nicht so sehr falsch gelegen zu haben. Meine Sinne haben mich nicht getäuscht. Schön das du noch mehr Tipps bekommst


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurze Feeder + Rolle für kleinere Fließgewässer*

Ok danke Leute. Jetzt hab ich gut Anhaltspunkte.


----------



## macman (1. August 2018)

*AW: Kurze Feeder + Rolle für kleinere Fließgewässer*

Hallo
Ich habe einmal die DAIWA Black Widow Feeder 270 cm - bis 80 g für ca 50€
Habe damit schon 20 Pfund Schuppis gefangen.

Sie ist recht kräftig. Hab 40g Körbe damit super geworfen nach oben geht noch etwas.

Und ich habe die: 
https://www.angelsport.de/shimano-force-master-feeder-rute_0153185.html

auch schon 20 Pfünder gedrillt !! sie ist etwas weicher,  macht gut laune für den Preis

Maximal 30g Körbe , benutze sie Hauptsächlich fürs Method


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. August 2018)

*AW: Kurze Feeder + Rolle für kleinere Fließgewässer*

Klasse danke dir!


----------

